# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Вопрос по =Пьер Эдель и "Цена молчания"= (гнилые слова-пятна на светиле ИСККОН)

## Екатерина Мирная

Харе Кришна! Вопрос по вашей статье - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=17770
Пьер Эдель и "Цена молчания"




> просто в очередной раз подтвердило, насколько тонок духовный путь, и насколько осторожным и внимательным должен быть преданный на всех этапах своей духовной жизни.


Дело в том, что у меня муж как-то ходил к преданным в храм, даже стал немного "вегетарианить", работать над привычками пить-курить, но потом он как-то был немного не в себе - и нагрубил - и его теперь не пускают в храм. он в "чёрном списке"... он "ушёл в запой", но хочет опять вернуться к преданным... бывает плачет по этому поводу, но ничего не может поделать... он как "Гадкий утёнок" в ИСККОН, ли точнее как "падший" и "неприкасаемый" потому нельзя ему заходить в храм (подобно как нельзя попасть в храм Джаганнатха в Индии).

первое, вопрос. в храме Джаганнатха есть какой-то тест. я слышала историю - брахман и храма Джаганнатха выбросил прасад - и сказал "неприкасаемый - скушай!"... и преданный ИСККОН сказал "ты вы что! я с земли, в грязи пищу брать не буду, не буду её кушать"...
потом брахман из храма Джаганнатха ответил "вот потмоу мы вас не пускаем, белых в храм Кришны!"...

а какой тест должен пройти преданный (не только мой муж, а вообще интересно, чтобы и со мной не дай бог такого не произошло), чтобы его потом опять вернули в общину...

вот вы пишете о Новом Вриндаване. Эдель критикует ... да, есть плюсы и минусы. Я поняла пример со "светилом с пятнами"... если еаши души - подобны огню (а Кришна - это солнце) - то есть пятны на солнце, на "светилах"... только мы - маленькие фотончики, и на наших маленьких душах (1\10-000 я кончика волоса по размеру) - пятна одни, на Кришна (Вишну-таттве) - свои "пятна", и на ИСККОН - тоже пятна, хотя ИСККОН всем нам светит и согревает нас от этой "Зимы Кали-юги" (есть даже ад такой - где очень холодно - противоположность горячим адам. в буддизме точно такое есть)...

И тут у еня путаница начинается...

во первых о глубинах...
вот допутим вы говорите о погружиении в глубины священных писаний... ок, я понимаю, что Эдель - просто певец, вроде Джона Леннона и прочих из Битлз, и он не стал серьезным как Харрисон. Понятно.

Я хочу понять о сопоставлении воды и холода - с огнем\теплом...

ведь есть противоположности. вода и огонь- самые основные. Да, мне преданные сказали, что подобно тому как есть электричество - и оно во всех электрических приборах (то есть это элемент огня) - тем не менее оно может заставлять работать даже холодильники. то есть огонь становится "холодом" (хотя это очень грубый пример, но может быть так как-то создаются элементы материальные - земля вода огонь воздух - одни и других, так?)

и сопоставить это с глубиной, и якорем, и тем что надо переплыть океан...

с одной стороны мы должны погрузиться в глубину... чего? писаний? в сознание Кришны? Оно подобно огню? Но это немного "страшно" - как бы не сгореть... Прабхупада говорил, что если даже не зная - унешь руку в огонь -обожжешься - огн всё равно кто ты - маленький ребенок или даже что-то неживое - метал, золото и т д - эфект будет - будет плавиться что-то, что-то может сгореть, растаять и т д...

как "расплавить" ложное эго тех преданных, которые не пускают в храм "отлученных от ИСККОН" непреданных. ну даже вернуть в ИСККОН Эделя, и многих прочих известных людей... как?

Я на своём уровне понимаю, что имею свои привязанности. мой муж - тоже. и это нас держит, словно лодку, которая заякорилась на берегу этой самсары - этого океана... и получается мы находимся в "холодном аду" самсары - а надо погрузиться в огонь сознания Кришны и "высушить этот океан" (хотя ясно не получится) - но хотя бы молиться за тех, кто "отлучен от ИСККОН" (кому нельзя там проповедовать, быть прихожанином - запрещено приходить в храм...)




> просто в очередной раз подтвердило, насколько тонок духовный путь, и насколько осторожным и внимательным должен быть преданный на всех этапах своей духовной жизни.


что значит "тонок путь"? он может порваться? то есть человека "отлучат на всю жизнь от ИСККОН"? а если вдруг порвалось, то как склеить обратно? я не о той привязанности к самсар, к берегу материи, к которой мы приякорились. я о другом - как заякориться на духовном берегу ? понятно, что мы еще в пути... а может быть ещё даже не отплыли от берега - что говорить о заякорении на Голоке, Кришналоке? я это прекрасно понимаю - это пока невозможно... но Прабхупада учил 24 часа в сутки думать о Кришне... то есть как-то можно-таки заякориться? Но с другой стороны - мы не должны бросать семью, работу - надо работать... и получается что мы разрываемся в две стороны - один вектор тянет в мирскую жизнь (ладно, греи - это якори, мирскую работу вроде можно одухотворить - будет карма-йога - это же не материализм, а просто поддержание мат. тела, что есть храмом божим, значит всё ок?)

а где найти тот путь из этого "ада", когда на человек запрет - и как ему вернуться?

ведь что такое грех? материальный (паапа), и апарадха (духовный) грехи - это как стена между нами и Богом, так ведь?
и если мой муж хочеть попасть в ИСККОН, но "Прабхупада выстроил стену вокруг ИСККОН", то как пробить эту "стену греха"?

Извините, я не говорю, что нужно разрушить апологетику ИСККОН. это всё ок. я не говорю что надо находить пятна на теле ИСККОН, на людях ИСККОН - пусть светятся и греют нам как солнышко...

я о грехах - когда два человека - преданные или кто-то - непреданный - "поссорились" - испортили отношения, и преданный как представитель Кришны, Бога на Земле понял, что надо "Отрезать" вот эту "веревку" между ним и тем неофитом...

вот это меня пугает... смотриет. вот у меня есть знакомые - они хоили в ИСККОН. а потом говорят - "а мне лучше ОШО" и т д... 
я говорю "ну вот... вам бровсают спасательный круг - вы тонете в океане самсары - но вы говорите - не подошел ваш спасательный круг"...

как так?! парадокс... с одной стороны, душа любая - слуга Кришны, но мы относимся друг к другу, особенно к прихожанинам-неофитам (особенно не посвященным) - как к "слугам Майи", и проиставляем себя и их... и в какой-то момент, когда происходит какое-то оскорбление ... от чего возможно обим преданным не очень приятно, подобно тому как два ребенка играют с огнем, спичками - начался пожар - и нужно звать пожарников... так и тут...

и здесь я не поняла что делать... мы и так в этом холодном аду. так? в воде самсары... но нам нужны пожарники? глупо...

ладно. давайте противоположности поменяем местами...
ок, мы плывем по океану... в лодке... причем обратите внимание "МЫ ВСЕ В ОДНОЙ ЛОДКЕ ВАЙШНАВИЗМА"! Все люди - преданные Кришны... А раз так - они все пассажиры одного большого корабля...

Но на этом корабле (а нас 7 млрд), постоянно люди ссорятся друг с другом. я уже молчу о том что кто-то убивает коров, животных, курит, пьет - ладно - пусть делают это - главное чтобы мы плыли вместе на корабле... согласны?

вот я села в маршрутку... какой-то то транспорт. и водитель сидит за рулём и курит... пожарник, ты где? хочется взять "водяной пистолет" и потушить пожар...

я даже вот недавно молила охранников одного супермаркета, чтоби они превратили отделы по продаже табака, алкоголя и мяса - в отделы избавления от табачной, алко и мясной (не-вегетарианской) зависимостей (центры защиты животных, птиц, рыб - мы же все братья, убивая животных - мы убиваем своих родственников... говорил об этом Ганди - "если убьеш ивотное - недалеко и до убийства человека"... 

да, говорить об убиствах не удобно. никто не хочет никого убивать... но моему пригрозил преданный ИСККОН (правда он сейчас женился, куда то уехал, не знаю что с ним... может быть получает реакции) - что ... применит физическое насилие, если тот появится опять...

вобщем он уже не один год как вне ИСККОН. и я не знаю как ему помочь... я молюсь за всех участников этого конфликта, но моих сили знаний не хватает... чтобы решить эту проблему... это зависит и от мужа, и от руководства, которое создает "черные или серые списки" грешников (кажется ПРабхпада сравнивал ДжиБиСи с Ямараджем, ямадутами)... возможно это уместно. Да, Кришна - Он также и Ямараджа... Потому тут всё строго как на "страшном суде"... но мой муж перепугался чуть ли не нас смерть... для него Кришна сейчас "подобно смерти"... "Я пришел чтобы убить всех людей"... (из Бхагавад Гиты)...
да, это вроде не так страшно как "атомная бомба" - эту фразу цитировал создатель ее (Опенгеймер)... "как будто взошло миллион солнц" - такое сияние Кришны... Это всё замечательно, но в то же время страшно немного...

и самое плохое - что на это солнце, на этих миллионах солнц - пятнышки есть.. правда они не очень заметны, если это релаьно солнце...

а если на небе тучи? вот тут и проблема...

когда мы сидим в интернет - мы как будто "в чистом небе летаем"... как птицы... но вот - туча... может быть дождик идёт - ок... но солнышко она затмила...

скажите, как это сопоставить с тем, что святые имена, их воспевание - проливает дождь на огонь самсары? и как это сопоставить с тем, что мы как бы не должны видеть этих пятен (тучи - это как раз те пятна на теле ИСККОН\преданных\Кришне?)...

вот не пойму никак! ;-(  :stena: 




> просто в очередной раз подтвердило, насколько тонок духовный путь, и насколько осторожным и внимательным должен быть преданный на всех этапах своей духовной жизни.


я знаю, что "духовный путь - как лезвие бритвы"...можно порезаться... но если есть меч, и самурай и насильник-агрессор, и кшатрий (защитник, вроде Арджуны - он не убивал от нечего делать, от только ради защиты Кришны и преданных, верующих в Него по настоящему), то есть и есть сам инструмент - оружие... меч и т д...

но если посмотреть на это с другой точки зрения - есть и другая профессия - доктор, который ножиком делает операцию и вырезает болезнь... и получается не убивает, а наоборот спасает... хотя операция может быть болезненой (ну есть обезбаливающее)...




> Вся наша слава – лишь искорка божественной славы Кришны.


на славе Кришны - тоже пятна... Он ведь тоже убивал Дьяволов... хотя вроде это и хорошо...

но мы не должны убивать никого... скорее как Иисус "отойдиот меня Сатана"... и вот тут проблема...
кшатрий отождествит врага с его грехом... грешника убивает Кришна - и всё хорошо - Дьявол получает освобождение (Хираньякашипу и Хираньякша тому примеры - они стали Джагаем и Мадхаем и вернулись в дух мир, на Вайкунтху, так ведь?)...

а нам что делать, если мы такие не совершенные, и не умеем прощать? Чайтанья простил этим двум падшим брахманам. хотя был готов одному из них чакрой отрубить голову... но это другая лила - ненасилие...

я верю в любовь, желаю всем счастья... но переживаю за вот такие случаи с "отлучением от ИСККОН", некими "анафемами" в адрес прихожан ИСККОН - того же Эделя... 




> Для Него мы все равны, и Он смотрит лишь на наше внутреннее духовное состояние.


если мы равны для Него, почему ИСКОН не считает нас всех равными, всех - всех 7 млрд людей? почему с екм-то "вражда" или "Необъявленная война" (Новый Вриндаван вы упомянули)...

Да, я понимаю, что преданные были в опасности, защищались... Кого-то в итоге "отрезали от дерева ИСККОН"... но я хочу этих людей вернуть обратно в ИСККОН... 

Если есть ветка на дереве дхармы, то она может быть еще не совсем пересохла, чтобы ее совсем отрезать... Но если запретили приходить в храм - то ветка уже отделена от основного ствола - Кришны... А сама она по себе без связи с парампарой  - не даст плодов, не будет расти... где взять эту земля хотя бы, почву, чтобы туда "посадить" эти отрезанные ветки... этих "отлученных преданных"?

ведь Кришна - один... и надо, соответственно - "не биться, а мириться"... я не говорю о других религиях - совсем другие там видимо корни (хотя Кришна, как я понимаю, корень и тех других религий, из Кришны произошли все (полу)боги всех религий... "Веды - источник всех религий", где то читала такое)...




> Что можно сказать по сути явления? Конечно, для бОльшей объективности нужно хорошо знать личность.


в этом проблема... просто человек сказал кому-то в храме что-то не то... и сразу реакция - "Ты в черном списке", даже не разобрались с психологом или там психиатром... просто - "ты бросил в наш адрес гнилое слово - до свиданья в ИСККОН в следующей жизни"... как-то так... похоже на "вечный ад" для тех, кто бросается "гнилыми словами", сплетнями в адрес "пятен" на луне, на солнце... а что тут такого, если указать - да, там есть пятно!

вот допустим анекдот (для разрядки):



> вот рай... тут Индра, тут разные полубоги вроде Перуна, других религий "райских" последователи... а вот стена, и внутри РПЦ... тут даже стен нет... почему? потому что они хотят быть одни. изолированными от других "веточек одного дерева"...


это немного не правильно, как по мне... есть градации... так?

есть карма, есть гьяна, йога, и бхакти-йога... так и гуны - есть тамас, раджас, саттва... но любая гуна - это "стена" - грех меду мной и Богом, Кришной, так?
И если кто-то оказался за стеной ИСККОН, - это изза его оскорблений личных? ну а если он не имеет этих пятен - а простоуказал на другое пятно другого члеовека - что в этом плохого? я не защищаю конкретно эделя - что он сказал - "вылетит - не поймаешь" - сам же и должен он отвечать за свои же слова...

но проблема в том, что многие просто не знают что они повторяют как попугаи... (Шукадэва вспомнился, я не о нём)...
ктото что-то услышал - и понеслось, началось - человек это просто подхватывает, и повторяет... 
как ксерокс.. дали ему оригинал, нажал кнопку - и вперед - много копий...
если информация цепляет - люди на это "покупаются"... (и даже покупают такие провокационные книги вроде Сектоведения Дворкина и подобные)... 

проблема в том, что человек может заметить в ИСККОН, как на солнце некое пятно - и оно резонирует с тем пятном, котороые он заметил в ком-то другом - особенно если это было не в ИСККОН, и это резонирует с его сердцем... Если это приносит боль...

всем нам близко сострадание... так? и когда мы читаем что кто-то кого-то убил, даже если Кришна убил демонов - это немного грустно... тем более если чувствовать себя таким вот "Демоном" - отлученным от ИСККОН...

Я себе могу представить, что проиходит в головах людей, которые попадают в такие конфликты... я не хочу говорить об убийствах, но опустим это какое-то насилие над людьми. членами ИСККОН.

И любой нормальный человек пытается защитить жертв насилия... 
да, вы правильно говорите о "половинчатости информации"... всё так! как говорили в "суде над Бхагавад Гитой" - (адвокат :smilies:  "я слышу только негатив, только обсуждение грязных пятен на светиле ИСККОН, но вижу ни одной возможности сказать позитив - дать нектар, поделиться анандой"...

всё это изза оскорблений, грехов, понимаю... есть 10 оскорблений, любое из них - всё, очень опасная игра со спичками... сунул пальцы в огонь - и они обгорели...

некий не(до)кришнаит убил священника в Томске. Понимаю всю тяжесть преступления. да, не приятно об этом говорить, и даже как бы - зачем? в ИСККОН, помню было подобное - при Прабхупаде - он сказал не так "змеям нет места в нашем храме,в нашем обществе ИСККОН"...

то есть некий типа христианин пришел пожить в ИСККОН, и стал ругать преданных "а вы все попадёте в вечный ад, а Кришна - это дьявол" и т д... Прабхупада же ясно сказал - "он, этот "христианин" - змея - его надо попросить покинуть наше общество"...

понимаю. Эдель вот критиковал Радханатху Свами, а это равносильно критике всего ИСККОН, ведь именно этот Махарадж защищал Гиту на "суде" над ней...

я очень уважаю РНС, и молюсь за него, и всех его учеников. Его общину тоже как-то, насколько я помню, временно исключили из официального ИСККОН (это так?). но я не хочу это обсуждать... вконце-концов он вернулся, ура ;-)

Мне жаль Киртан-ананду. Он сидел в тюрьме... не представляю что это такое... сидеть в тюрьме, когда вас ложно обвиняют в педофилии, гомосексуализме, насилии и прочее... некого лично пальцем не тронул, не убил - и за что в тюрьму?

да, материальный мир - тюрьма... мы все - "заключенные". пациенты одной большой психбольницы под названием "брахманда"...
и бегаем как ненормалные по этой больнице - то на высшие планеты, - в вип-комнаты, то на назишие - попадаем в ад - нас мучают, убивают как в компьюетрной игре - и мы всё воспринимаем очень серьезно... ведь тело релаьно, это не какие-то шутки... не комп игра, где "убил" кого-то (по сути - набор пикселей, - графического персонажа, набор единичек и ноликов), нет... если в игре нас кто-то убивает - то это не страшно... играешь в шахматы с кем-то - и мне шах, мат. ну и что "убили короля"... но жизнь продолжается...

Я знаю, что некий Сулочана хотел убить "геев\педофилов" в Новом Вриндаване, и его (жаль конечно) убили. никого не виню, просто молюсь за всех, это очень больно, когда ученика Прабхупады вот так... "отлучают от ИСККОН" в самой жесткой форме - убивают... понятно все виноватые сели в тюрьму - нет смысла поднимать с полки документы 80-х годов, с пылью, и что-то опять доказывать - кто прав кто не прав...

надо быть радыми и благодарными за то, что есть... етсь ИСККОН - какой никакой - лучшего нет... значит надо быть здесь... всем желать счастья (по Торсунову), молиться за всех...




> Но по тому, что он говорил в одном из объяснений причины своего ухода из ИСККОН, можно сделать довольно однозначные выводы. Он в основном говорил о недостатках ИСККОН как организации и ссылался на случаи насилия, педофилии и коррупции в ИСККОН. Все эти случаи имели место в истории ИСККОН. Но то же самое (в значительно бОльших масштабах) присутствует в истории ЛЮБОЙ религиозной организации. Надеюсь все понимают, что это результаты не духовной практики, а остатки обусловленности своим прошлым.


да, Эдель решил взять пятна на солнце, на светиле (ИСККОН, людях отдельных там, и даже вне ИСККОН,  так - прихожан) - и отождествить всё светило ИСККОН с этим пятном... якобы "свет - это тьма" ... глупо... то же самое что сказать, что "ад - это рай" (или наоборот), или что "вода - это огонь" (и т д)...

но как быть если человек сам имеет это пятно? и он по случайности сделал то же что и Эдельи хочет вернуться в ИСККОН? но его уже отождествили с пятном охранники... как быть? то есть виноваты как бы оба... один спровоцировал (начиная с того, что в ИСККОН были некоорые геи в качестве учеников, а потом изза страха раскрыть их грехи - они пошли на убийства свидетелей, ну или изза ревности и т д, что ли?)

вот я понимаю апостола, который взял меч и стал на защиту Иисуса... Иисус даже сказал "возьми меч", но потом сказал - не надо!



> Малх — персонаж Нового Завета, раб первосвященника, участвовавший в аресте Иисуса Христа в Гефсиманском саду.
> 
> О рабе первосвященника, участвовавшем в аресте Иисуса Христа, сообщают все евангелисты, но только Иоанн Богослов называет его по имени Малх и сообщает что апостол Пётр отсёк ему ухо мечом. Об исцелении раба сообщает только Лука.
> 
> От Луки (Лк. 22:49-51):
> Бывшие же с Ним, видя, к чему идет дело, сказали Ему: Господи! не ударить ли нам мечом? И один из них ударил раба первосвященникова, и отсек ему правое ухо. Тогда Иисус сказал: оставьте, довольно. И, коснувшись уха его, исцелил его.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%85


вобщем, мне кажется, что люди, которых исключают из ИСККОН чувствуют себя как, извините за неправильную аналогию - "ухо" Малха. с той лишь только разницей, что это ухо отпало не от "врага" ИСККОН, а от самого же ИСККОН, ведь каждая душа - преданный Кришны, значит мы все - ветки или "уши" одного дерева (извините за глупое сравнение, но не могу найти лучшего.. прошу, если поняли что я написла - обясните мне, а то й не понимаю так хорошо шастры, как вы ... я лишь слышала "испорченный телефон" - что да как - как некую мозаику - знаю что-то, но недостающие паззлы прошу добавить в общую картину)...
чтобы не было впчатления, что в ИСККОН невозможно вернуться, если раз попал в "черный список"... и что это "Раз и навсегда"...

мне очень больно и грустно. я плачу... ;-( 

КАК БУДТО МОЕГО МУЖА ОТПРАВИЛИ В АД ;-( ведь Джи-Би-Си - это тот же Ямараджа! если кто не в ИСККОН (кто критикует ИСККОН) - он попадёт в ад, так ведь? (слышала такое от одного мальчика-преданного, у него родители преданные)...

вот искала об этом, нашла только на английском:



> https://prabhupadabooks.com/classes/...a/june/04/1974
> 
>  Vidura was a ??dra, born ??dra. Then how he became a preacher?
> So the reason is... "According to ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu, anyone who is conversant in the transcendental knowledge or the science of Godhead, be he a br?hma?a or ??dra, a householder or a sanny?s?, is eligible to become a spiritual master." Not that because he was born a ??dra, he cannot preach, he cannot take the post of ?c?rya or spiritual master. That is not Caitanya philosophy. Caitanya philosophy has nothing to do with this body, external body. Caitanya philosophy is concerned with the soul. This movement is the movement of elevating the soul, saving the soul from degradation. Therefore people sometimes are surprised. The bodily concept of life, the same activities will be karma. And on the platform of spiritual life, the same karma will be bhakti. Same karma will be bhakti. So bhakti is not inactivity. Bhakti is all active. Yat karo?i yaj juho?i yad a?n?si yat tapasyasi kuru?va tad mad-arpa?am [Bg. 9.27]. This is bhakti, bhakti-yoga. K???a says to everyone, "If you cannot give up your karma, then that's all right. But the result of your karma, give to Me. Then it will be bhakti."
> So Vidura was Yamar?ja. Not only he was Yamar?ja, ordinary, but he is one of the great authorities. There are twelve authorities mentioned in the ??stra. One of them is Yamar?ja. Balir vaiy?sakir vayam. This is stated in the ?r?mad-Bh?gavatam. Yamar?ja is one of the GBC of K???a. Yes. As we have got twelve GBC's, similarly K???a has got GBC's. Now,
> svayambh?r n?rada? ?ambhu?
> kum?ra? kapilo manu?
> prahl?do janako bh??mo
> balir vaiy?sakir vayam
> ...


суть такая, что мы были прокляты родиться не просто шудрами, но неприкасаемыми мясоедами, но видимо нас кто-то проклял что мы стали Брахмами (или по своему желанию), а потом докатились (как снежный ком катится с горы - и только увеличивается карма - кол-во снега) - до уровня человека... у Брахмы было 55 качества, у а обычной души вроде нашей - всего 50...
вот об этом:




> слово Божие, вошедши в душу, разделяет и расчленяет ее на части, делая ее способной к восприятию и содержанию тайны. Ибо, как стрела, рассекая тело, проникает таким образом в него, так и слово, если бы не разделило соединенные части души, то не могло бы войти в нее.
> http://bible.optina.ru/new:evr:04:12


то есть, чтобы исцелить "ухо", чтобы отработать плохую карму  кому-то нужно реинкарнировать, кому-то - сделать операцию ножиком (я не про убийство), но после того как слово ("не приходи в ИСККОН, пока не снимут запрет") прошло в душу, рассекло ее на части - в нее смогло войти прозрение - "так нельзя!" ведь я потеряю садху-сангу, а что взамен? жить как за каменной стеной, не имея надежды на проблески со стороны руководства (Джибиси-Ямараджа) чтобы извлекли его из "черного списка"? ;-(

вопрос - что же должно войти в душу - чтобы эта душа "воскресла", и получила "второе рождение" - и смогла снова ходить в ИСККОН, как и прежде? как ИСККОН проилвает милость в подобных случаях? каков процесс извенения, избавления от оскорблений?

"грешить, полагаясь на очистительную силу Хари нама" - оскорбление...
понятно, нельзя делать греха большего, чем Хари нам может уничтожить... да, мы не повторяем чисто, потому наши грехи может не такие большие...




> 4:29 *Никакое гнилое слово да не исходит из уст ваших, а только доброе для назидания в вере, дабы оно доставляло благодать слушающим.*
> 
> http://www.godrules.net/para7/eph/pararuseph4-29.htm


как же отличить эти гнилые слова от не гнилых (вопрос - навоз коровий ("информационный") или нет? очищает он или оскверняет... если информация не известно какой природы - как быть?)

как перестать быть мухой...? перестать быть "свиньей" которая наслаждается навозом... а почему нельзя удобрять навозом дерево "Бхакти"? я слашала от одного проповедника, что сорняки (грехи) - это плохо для растения бхакти... но если их искоренить, то можно их потом использовать в виде удобрения...




> В уме очень много желаний, очень много «*грязи*» поэтому очень трудно сосредоточиться на Всевышнем Господе. И цель изучения священных писаний – успокоить свой ум, очистить его от скверны, которая там находится. Когда мы успокаиваем свой ум, мы можем слышать то, что говорит нам Сверхдуша из сердца.
> 
> Что, по-вашему, является причиной беспокойства в уме?Причиной возбуждения нашего ума являются анартхи. Анартха – грязь в сердце, которая делает нашу душу нищей. Грязь, которая не даёт нам возможность обрести сознание Кришны в своём сердце, обрести памятование о Господе.
> Что является истинным богатством? Према – любовь к Кришне. Према дхана дина бхайтха харитра дживайа. Душа, которая лишена премы, по истине нищая. Не отсутствие денег делает нас нищими, нет. Отсутствие любви к Богу. Если нет любви к Богу, то мы нищие во всех отношениях.
> 
> Анартхи – это то, что лишает нас этого истинного богатства, и то, что возбуждает наш ум. Существует 16 видов анартх. Все они сжигают только в процессе получения трансцендентального знания. Нам предстоит огромная работа, нам предстоит очистить сердце от этой грязи.
> Если человек чисто повторяет Святое Имя, шуддха нама, то трансцендентное знание открывается в его сердце. Но Бхактивинода Тхакур в Хари – нама – чинтамани говорит очень интересную вещь: «Человек никогда не будет чисто, без оскорблений, воспевать Святое Имя, пока он не обрёл самбандха – гйану». Без знания, человек не может повторять Святое Имя без оскорблений. Интересный парадокс.
> Когда мы повторяем Святое Имя, то для нас это нудная повинность, правильно? Приходится сражаться со своим умом, который бродит по всей вселенной. Имя Кришны ничего не значит для нас, потому что мы не понимаем, что мы повторяем. Мы понимаем, что это надо делать, но глубину этого процесса мы не понимаем.
> 
> ...


вот интересно:



> Очень важно понимать, что можно находиться в духовной организации на разных уровнях. Есть социальный уровень, когда людей интересуют вопросы «Что? Где? Когда? С кем? Сколько?». Это уровень внешних событий, который можно сравнить с поверхностью океана, где часто поднимается волнение. Но можно находиться в духовной организации на уровне процесса, практики, обучения, развития вкуса, развития отношения. Если человек утвердился в духовной жизни и ощутил хотя бы небольшой духовный вкус, поверхностные процессы не могут вывести его из равновесия, и он никогда не прекратит своей духовной практики из-за того, что на поверхности произошло какое-то неприятное событие. Поэтому, возможно, что П.Эдель просто не сумел пока дойти до глубин и понять суть послания Бхагавад-гиты и Шримад-Бханаватам. Поэтому волны внешних событий смогли повлиять на его решение. Я согласен с ним в том, что не очень легко находиться в организации, которая далеко не идеальна во многих сферах. Но разве мы приходим к духовной жизни за социальным престижем?


так получается есть два океана? один - океан самсары, а второй - это океан знания Вед? но я слышала гьяну=знание всё же надо оставить? тогда зачем погружаться в глубины?
(мне в подобных случаях говорили: "как мне вас жаль! вас обманули!")

или яправильно понимаю, что в океане материи - внутри есть океан ИСККОН", в который если не погрузился как следует - то тебя выбросять за борт - в океан противоположного качества (океан яда, греха, в майу - причем ... навеки-веков, как в вечный ад?)...? но как можно прогресировать и отработать апарадхи - вне ощества с преданными, без общения? часто такие "провокационные" темы не любятпреданные - да, они сложные и серьезные, но они не хотят брать ответственость за свои поступки и за поступки других - "прое отлучить от ИСККОН", - "в черный список - за гнилое слово". "до следущей реинкарнации"...

мне страшно! ;-(...  :cray:  :cry:  :swoon: 




> Я согласен с ним в том, что не очень легко находиться в организации, которая далеко не идеальна во многих сферах.


а в чём сложность? почему вы с этим согласны, что непросто оставаться в ИСККОН...
Да, Прабхупада говорил "что бы ни случилось - никогда не покидай ИСККОН"... но дело в том, что когда кого-то "Отлучили от ИСККОН" - то ты уже некий "еретик" (хотя индуизм славится что там не бывает "ересей", раскоолов - и все мирно уживаются друг с другом... странно... на практиве вижу противоположное... или это тоже так - внешне кажется что всё в индуизме тихо... а на деле - там целый бушующий океан событий и скандалов в разных индуистских организациях, аналогично христианству - инквизиция, христовые походы, анафемы на "предавших индуизм", "черные списки"... только индуистские, или ведические... или.. вайшнавские? 

почему сложно находиться? и что делать, чтобы оставаться там - в ИСККОН всегда, не смотря не на что... и - как вариант - что делать если вдруг случилось цунами (суд над Гитой) и за "гнилые слова" преданный также попал под раздачу и его "вынесло за борт одной лодки, в которой мы все плывём вместе"!?




> Если человек утвердился в духовной жизни и ощутил хотя бы небольшой духовный вкус, поверхностные процессы не могут вывести его из равновесия,


вы говорите интересно... "не могут его вывести"... а если кто-то другой его выводит? вывел. ну так получилось, бывает...
вот если бы Пьер Эдель зашел на сайт этот, здесь на этот форум, и писал бы в открытую - что бы вы ему сказали, посоветовали? смогли бы его вернуть обратно? "пришить отрезанное ухо" обратно?

причем чтостранно, кажется что человек сам себе его отрезает.
что это была за история с брахманом, которому отрезал правитель палец и посадил с тюрьму, (а тот: "всё к лучшему"?)...
а нет, правителю отезали палец, а брахман "всё хорошо"... и в лесу людоеды не сьели его... повезло... брахман оказался прав...

в чем мораль всех этих "отлучений от ИСККОН"?




> Жаль, что, заметив определенный поверхностный негатив, он не заметил или не смог оценить всего того позитива, который дал нам Шрила Прабхупада. Да, в организационном плане, нам еще предстоит много что усовершенствовать, но нельзя допускать, чтобы внешние, поверхностные вещи затмевали суть.


а что ИСККОН сделали для того, чтобы все подобные вопросы обсуждались публично (вы - исключение - вам огромное спасибо, буду за вас молиться!)? разве сложно просто написать всю правду прямо, в интернет - для всех без ограничений? чего бояться, если "с нами Бог"? если ваши слова подтверждены парампарой... помню Бхактивикаша Свами говорил, что не надо бояться сильной проповеди, прямо называть своими словами вещи, даже если это больно... но садху остро режет...

если садху упал - то как ему доказать, что он уже встал, опомнился после падения, и вернулся на тот же уровень что и до падения, и чтобы его убрали из "списка тех, кто упал, и кому запрещено идти вперёд"... ну типа... едет авто... бах - авария. всё - в черный список виновников... до окончания разборок... починил всё. всё решили... милиция дала добро - ок - можешь кататься дальше (приходить в храм ИСККОН как и ранее)... как-то так выглядит...

но иногда... у лдей болит сердце за других... они не просто так критикуют от нечего делать... не просто так выискивают пятна на светиле... нет... им болит... они СОСТРАДАЮТ - они сочувствуют тем, кто стали жертвами всех этих ситуаций (или как говорят "заложниками")... хотя да :



> Зачем нам чужая карма? заем нам чужие реакции? зачем пересказывать то, что сказал тот, кого никогда не видел, не знаешь кто это, какое у него положение в ИСККОН (или хуже - вне ИСККОН) - и зачем это цитировать - повторять в храме... ведь может быть цепная реакция как  "бикфордов шнур "


зажег - а не знаешь, что это динамит... просто играешься со словами... а что, у нас цензура - запрещено "партией" что-то говорить? то, что есть свободные журналисты - это обычно всем на пользу. и они не мухи, а санитары - рассказывают о проблемах - на благо всех... если кто виноват - пусть все знают, чтобы не оказаться потом "соучастником" какого-то такого "пятна" на светиле... правильно?




> нам еще предстоит много что усовершенствовать, но нельзя допускать, чтобы внешние, поверхностные вещи затмевали суть.


то есть если критик критикует ИСККОН "гнилыми словами" - (светило) затмевается тучей (невежеством) - он деградирует (в тамас), - и чтобы не допускать пятна на светиле ИСККОН - это пятно просто "смывают" со светила? или сжигают, если это огонь...

а чего солнцу бояться тучи или дождя, или воды? что, может быть океан самсары может затопить солнце-Кришну, и Он там не дай Бог утонет, и потухнет солнце, и не будет больше Кришны-солнца-светила-Бога, и будет просто тьма... будет вселенское ничто? чего бояться то?

истина самосветящаяся - она себя являет на благо всем - и когда солнце вышло - то не надо пещерному человеку доказывать, что солнце взошло... да, он мог сидеть в пещере с факелом, с "огоньком", и никогда не видеть солнца (чисто гипотетическая ситуация - переносно - атеист к-рый никогда не видел Бога) - и вот свет! ура! жуть, так и испугаться можно!

что было с Арджуной? он увидел вселенсакую форму - весь этот свет и что сказал?
"О, Кришна, прошу убери это ослепительное сияние! я хочу видеть Тебя двуруким, как и прежде... не нужен мне твой безличный Брахман, твоя вселенская страшная форма...!"

я понмю одно сравнение одного гуру - Махарадж говорил, что елси мы летим на самолете - то допустим летим из Москвы в Дели, когда ночь, темно, и вот - пора садиться - ночь - светят огоньки - там дома, в них свет... но мы издалека не видим что есть что...

это обычное невежество... и это нормально! зачем ругать ребенка, если он сказал вдруг "2+2 = 5"... что, его за это надо отправить в "вечный ад"? казнить? это же преступление! да, невежество - тоже "преступление", но это не так страшно, как кажется... "не так страшен черт как его рисуют"... и не так страшен Кришна, как кажется... ну да, миллионы солнц... полетишь к солнцу - и конец твоему космическому кораблю... как Икар сгорел в греческой, по-моему мифологии...

так вот, а если мы летим летим, и видим оггонек - ну ок, не знаем что там да как - летим дальше - по ходу будет понятно что делать - где присесть самолету...
так и тут... а если кто-то из демонов скажет "2+2=4", что от этого вся математика станет ложью, и "2+2" станет "=5"? нет...
так к чему эти строгие меры? почему нельзя по-человечески относиться друг к другу?
что там преданные не поделили в Новом Вриндаване? ну сказал Сулочана что "нужно не убивать, а убивать невежество - шастрами, а не оружием буквально"... так вс правильно сказал... правда. оказалось, что он солгал - и хотел написав книгу что он такой "з ненасилие" - взял пистолет да и хотел убить Киртанананду - святого - всего лишь за слухи о его знакомства с гейями\педофилами. ну и что? разве можно за такое убивать?

но дело в том, во всех таких историях, что преданные не имеют нормльной официальной точной проверенной информации, всесторонней... обычно они начинают с того, что видят негативную сторону... как вот если я нашла философский камень, кусок золота в грязи...
ну да - о... что-то светится... класс! ИСККОН!
но тут же гряи так много! а вот - пятно на куске золота... ну всё - надо это изучать...

но специалисты хорошие - они же не делают из такого скандал! "а - грязь на луне! а! грязь на солнце! а, пятна на солнце!"
ну и что? это же наука! хоть и духовная... и есть этикет иследователей общества сознания Кришны...

Если кто-то запрещает кому-то попасть в духовный мир (Прабхупада: "храм - это вайкунтха"), тогда почему преданные ИСККОН берут на себя порой роль ямадутов, которые судят Аджамил и им подобным за грехи, а не за то, что эти преданные всё равно повторяют Харе Кришна!? Хотя сам Ямарадж-то - сказал - не трогать этих! не выганять из Вайкунтхи-храмов!
как так!?

мы - не просто "падшие брахманы" вроде аджамилы. или падшие Ямараджи вроде Видуры, ставшие шудрами... хуже... мы были Брахмами... даже нет, выше - были в духовном мире с Кришной! и упали оттуда... вот интересно, как мы падали - и не разбились... выпригни с 10-го этажа дома - так слава Богу если лстанешься живым... а если прыгнуть с духовного мира, с Вайкнутхи?

преданные, которых выганялют из храмов - чувствуют себя как эти люди, которых выгнали из рая, или хуже - скинули с Вайкунтхи - летите вниз - туда, в материальный мир... разобьетесь? а нам то что?
как ямадуты...  "а, ну всё, попался. будем теперь тебя мучить... где тут котлы?"
и начали жарить, варить - пропускают преданных через все круги ада...

что сделал бы Ямарадж, если бы не вмешались Вишнудуты? Он бы разрешил сварить Аджамилу? Его привязали бы к ракаленной статуе - заставили б её обнимать? ну да ладно...

что-то я устала писать... может быть продолжу в другой раз... а пока - достаточно... надо подумать...




> Понятно, что пострадавшие 
> 
> воспринимают реальность через 
> 
> призму своей обиды. Но почему это 
> 
> должно быть единственной призмой, 
> 
> через которую мы должны 
> ...


интересно! да, духовные учителя - как линзы в подзорной трубе - чтобы увидеть луну, марс, венеру и т д на небе - мы смотрим в трубу... а что делать, если в трубе - грязное что-то, пыль... то разве не разумно ее протереть? а если пятна на светиле, на планете - то что тут такого - ну приземлился на нее - и живи себе... с марсианинами, лунатиками или жителями солнца вроде Вивасвана... (то есть в ИСККОН)...

Помните, Радханатха Свами приехал на границу Индии автостопом, а ему сказали: "не пустим".. долго ему пришлось молиться, чтобы пустили... "вы хотите чтобы я венулся в этот ад? где меня научат всем этим грехам"? -ура, пустили...

вот странно, что ИСККОН ведет себя как те охранники на границе Индии, не пускавшие Радханатху Свами в Индию... Отлучили Новый Вриндаван от ИСККОН... а потом пришли Вишнудуты - "вы что! верните обратно!" - пропустите!




> Что посеешь - то и пожнешь


понятно, нельзя сейть "гнилые слова"... в адрес пятен на светиле ИСККОН... но если мы только видели извне ИСККОН - что-то светится, но сами мы - в грязи...

нам нужен душ - помыться... а от нас его забирают... "не ходи в храм" - ты в черном списке... вот странно!

так, руководство ИСККОН поощряет всем за стенами ИСККОН оставаться грязными - грешниками, оскорбителями - и дальше копатьсякупаться в болоте, в ядовитом океане оскорблений, в этой адской помойке слухов, критики в адрес солнца ИСККОН...

выбросили за борт - плавай...

или это эксперимент? чтобы научиться плавать - надо отпустить ребенка в бассейн - пусть поплавает... может быть поймёт что 
- океан грязи, яда, испражений - это жесть... океан гнили, гнилых слов - ему это уже надоело! и плавать тут вряд ли получитсянормально
- нужно плавать в другом океане... океане нектара... только как туда в него "телепортироваться"?

а тот так покажется, что мы вроде как в пустыне - и нет воды... и только есть призрачный оазис... ИСККОН... но ты к нему подходишь - а он исчезает... Как Кришна - прячется ... вроде Он в сердце - но Его не поймаешь... как солнечный зайчик... или радугу. как поймать Бога?

да, я знаю " не пытайся увидеть Бога - действуй так, чтобы Кришна захотел увидеть тебя" (Бхакти Сиддханта Сарасвати)...
но смысл этого? какой?

как сделать так, чтобы ИСККОН (Ямараджа-ДЖиБиСи) захотели увидеть нас - исключили из черных списков?




> Некоторые же люди почему-то 
> 
> думают, что если человек в чем-то 
> 
> провинился, то этим он перечеркнул 
> 
> все хорошее, что он сделал. Такой 
> 
> подход не соответствует шастрам. 
> ...


хорошо! допустим его еще не внесли в "черный список"... значит список - серый.




> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в 
> 
> Кали-югу все несовершенны. Не 
> 
> стоит искать 100% святых. Если они 
> 
> и есть, то их крайне мало. Если 
> 
> человек больше занят позитивной 
> ...


 давайте всех 
отстраним от их служения, всем 
запретим проповедовать за их 
прошлые ошибки

да ну! вы серьезно? то есть вы просто запрещаете, и не даете шансов покаяться...

вот не могу представить грехи, которые нельзя простить...
а также церковь, в которой нельзя прийти со своими грехами на исповедь - покаяться - исповедоваться - и очиститься от "пятен на светиле" - и свеом (на своей душе) - и мысленно - в отношении всего светила ИСККОН...

что-то тут не так...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Екатерина, у меня нет времени читать такие длинные тексты. Задайте свой вопрос в трех предложениях. Выделите суть и отбросьте вторичное.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

1. Если выгнали из храма ИСККОН - возможно ли восстановить отношения?
2. Если да, то каков процесс, какие рекомендации тем, кто одумался, и пожалел за свои оскорбления, и хочет вернуться в ИСККОН, но ему говорят "теперь только в следующей жизни сможешь опять посещать ИСККОН"... ;-(

Хотя вот Прабхупада говорил - "надо впасть в стопы человеку, и молить, чтобы он принял сознание Кришны опять". :



> Once Srila Prabhupada got a letter about a devotee in Australia who had been asked to leave the temple because he had a problem.
> 
> Prabhupada was crying. He said,
> 
> "This devotee has done so much service. You should fall at his feet and beg him to take up Krishna consciousness again. Why you are throwing him away? At least fall at his feet and beg him three times. If he still doesn't come after that, then what can you do?"
> 
> Prabhupada wanted every devotee to be treated very nicely and given every opportunity to remain in Krishna consciousness.
> 
> At the same time, if someone was preaching mayavadi philosophy, then Prabhupada had to take a strong action to protect the others.
> ...


Прабхупада всем давал возможность оставаться в ИСККОН. Тогда почему некоторых выганяют - навсегда...? ;-(

Есть ли такие оскорбления, которые нельзя\невозможно простить? Если да, то какие они (что-то аналогичное "смертным грехам"? Какие-то преступления?)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> 1. Если выгнали из храма ИСККОН - возможно ли восстановить отношения?
> 2. Если да, то каков процесс, какие рекомендации тем, кто одумался, и пожалел за свои оскорбления, и хочет вернуться в ИСККОН, но ему говорят "теперь только в следующей жизни сможешь опять посещать ИСККОН"... ;-(


Все зависит от причины, по которой выгнали человека. Если человек ведет себя в храме неадекватно, беспокоит других преданных или гостей храма, если он приходит в храм в пьяном или неопрятном виде, или состоянии нарокотического опьянения, если он грубит, оскорбляет преданных или Божества в храме, если он бросает вызов учению сознания Кришны или проповедует в храме какие-то иные учения, в этих случаях администрация храма имеет полное право не пускать такого человека в храм. Если человек исправился и искренне раскаялся в своем поведении, через какое-то время ему могут позволить опять приходить в храм. Если ему говорят только про следующую жизнь, вероятно, нарушения были серьезными. Это должна решать админстрация, которая знает все обстоятельства дела.




> Прабхупада всем давал возможность оставаться в ИСККОН. Тогда почему некоторых выганяют - навсегда...? ;-(


ИСККОН не ограничен воротами храма. Сознание Кришны можно практиковать дома, если не пускают в храм.




> Есть ли такие оскорбления, которые нельзя\невозможно простить? Если да, то какие они (что-то аналогичное "смертным грехам"? Какие-то преступления?)


Я перечислил некоторые из причин выше. Насколько я знаю, за всю историю ИСККОН официально выгоняли человека из ИСККОН с принятием резолюции, только однажды. Это коснулось Киртанананды Свами, когда он стал отклоняться от философии и практики сознания Кришны, а также совершил тяжелые преступления и попал тюрьму на долгие годы. В 1987 году его официально исключили из ИСККОН. В тех случаях, когда нарушитель не является такой известной личностью, решение принимается на местном уровне.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> если он грубит, оскорбляет преданных или Божества в храме ... в этих случаях администрация храма имеет полное право не пускать такого человека в храм


а как узнать кто есть преданным? ведь на сайтах с критикой разные преданные открытым текстом могут называться непреданными (или "преданными" в кавычках - "так называемыми преданными" - негодяями, "демонами" - яркий пример тому - слова Дворкина). и человек даже не понимает что это преданный, что он его оскорбляет (потому что видит какие-то "пятна на светиле" - на этом человеке)...

дело в том, что если критикует не кришнаит - то просто отличить черное от белого. "зачем нам мнение не кришнаитов, для кого Прабхупада - не авторитет"? А вот если человек - какой-то кришнаит, пусть даже не из ИСККОН (может быть из матха какого-то), - называет себя проповедником (может быть имеет посвящение, и даже не одно) - какой-то проповедник (или "проповедник"?) - даже порой саньяси, - гуру, махарадж - как отличить истину от лжи? критику\оскорбление от желания предостеречь "не принимай этого лже гуру, лже святого - учителем. он обманщик - святоша" ... ведь как в политике - принято критиковать оппонентов. да, бывает есть методы когда преувеличивают все грехи... но если кришнаиты критикуют друг друга - тут ум заходит за разум, и ничего не понятно кого слушать, а кого нельзя (и нельзя пересказывать)... тем более в интернет может кто-то что-то написать - а как знать кто он? такой-то дас (или даже ниразу не дас\ не д.д.). такая-то организация "борьбы за правду" грубо говоря.



действительно ли нужно видеть только лучшее в людях, и не обраать внимания на недостатки (не критиковать за них)? а как же человек выучит урок, начнет стремиться исправиться - если не критиковать - не указывать на недостатки?

ведь даже в христианстве я слышала - "первое, что должен сделать верующий - начать искать в себе недостатки, грехи". то почему не помочь другому увидеть эти недостатки? часто бывает так, что люди всю жизнь жили с какими-то мыслями, что "это - нормально" (ну может быть вредная привычка) - а потом оказалось что это - грех. Почему такая неблагодарность в адрес тех, кто указывает на наши\чужие грехи? будто "Табу"... БхактиВикаша Свами советовал "проповедовать с силой" - называть всё своими именами - не скрывая... (что кто-то - имеет "демонические" качества из не\преданных)

есть какие-то священные писания на эту тему, чтобы войти в правильное настроение - и отработать оскорбление, и чтобы обида взаимная (всех участников оскорбления) - прошло бесследно, и "враги превратились в друзей" (как сказал Прабхупада "мы должны превратиться из демонов в чистых преданных"... как это сделать?)

а что лучше : "обманывать себя, не расказывая всё что на уме (критика кого-то)" или "быть честными перед собой, и прямо в лицо сказать всё что думаешь о ком-то, о каком-то возможно преданном (с риском быть "отлученным от храма ИСККОН" навсегда) но не безупречного характера" - а не играть роль какого-то самообманщика? как понять где обман и\ли самообман? может быть попытка критиковать - это действие из ложного эго? а наша истинная природа чистой души - видеть только позитив, который сделал кто-либо (даже не преданный, даже "демон")?

не будет ли это опасной ошибкой - "пытаться думать что все - друзья?" ведь так можно оказаться в асат-санге - стать думать что какой-то Ленин или какой-то другой политик небезуспречного характера - мой друг - а потом становишься на его сторону - думаешь как он?

с чем связан такой строгий запрет на критику? желательно из священных писаний - что об этом говорят святые высших уровней?

у меня положение, как у человека, который держит в руках деньги - и не понимает, поддельные они или нет? настоящее это золото или нет? настоящий ли это алмаз или нет? я не специалист в том, кто есть кто, кто преданный а кто нет, но не хочется оказаться с подделкой в руках под видом оригинала...

это как с лицензионным ПО. можно купить его - и деньги пойдут разработчикам... Но есть копия (пиратская). такая же самая (зато почти бесплатно). и работает точно так же. разве что нет "поддержки" (возможности ходить в храм ИСККОН)... но всё равно Прабхупада уже ушел, и всё его ученики (и их ученики) - учатся прежде всего у него - так не лучше ли принять только Прабхупаду как гуру, а не тратить время слушая его учеников, посещать храмы, в котором будет не санга высшего уровня (пусть и через книги, записи Прабхупады) - а санга низшего уровня (ведь редко есть возможность общаться или быть на лекции махараджа, хотя бы мадхьямы)...

что выбрать - Прабхупаду, или Прабхупаду вместе с ИСККОН? Сам же Прабхупада говорил при жизни, что в ИСККОН много отклонений... 




> Regarding the poisonous effect in our Society, it is a fact and *I know where from this poison tree has sprung up and how it affected practically the whole Society in a very dangerous form*. But it does not matter. Prahlada Maharaj was administered poison, but it did not act. Similarly Lord Krsna and the Pandavas were administered poison and it did not act. I think in the same parampara system that the poison administered to our Society will not act if some of our students are as good as Prahlada Maharaj. I have therefore given the administrative power to the Governing Body Commission.
> ...
> It is a fact however that the great sinister movement is within our Society. I have not heard anything from Krsna das or Syamasundara, so all of you may try to save the Society from this dangerous position.
> 
> https://vanisource.org/w/index.php?t...ement|Movement


Неужели нужно стать как "Прахлад Махарадж", и не переживать, что меня отравляют?

и откуда это "ядовитое дерево" растёт? о чём речь? (это же не христианство с "запретным плодом" "деревом познания добра и зла")? а (по)знание - разве грех? а почему это знание запрещено? там же на дереве есть и добро тоже... (как я спрашивала уже - навоз информационный может быть и очищающим - коровьим)... как отличить? 

указывая недостатки - мы словно врачи - не чтобы убить, а чтобы вылечить (хотя используется нож, к примеру, - для операции над извлечением оскорбления-апарахди\греха\анартхи)

Спасибо

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

если я - доктор (любой кришнаит - более менее доктор - по отношению к себе и другим), и вижу болезнь в преданном, в любом человеке - но не пытаюсь вылечить - разве я не совершаю преступление, отказывая ему посещать больницу, и прийти ко мне на операцию?

и даже если у меня нет денег, то доктор по кодексу (клятва Гиппократа) - должен лечить бесплатно (даже если нет денег \ веры в безупречность светила ИСККОН - замечает пятна)

если мы - не идеального характера, то наше знание - не практично... люди смотрят на ИСККОН, на нас - а мы не делаем то, что сами проповедуем... кто поверит, что ИСККОН - это Прабхупада? Прабхупада был беуспречным (без пятен на светиле его души), ИСККОН же имеет эти пятна. Что плохого в профессии доктора, который замечает и лечит от этих пятен? Или в профессии учёного - который смотрит издалека (или изнутри) на светило - лучи (брахман-джйоти ИСККОНа), диск солнца-светила, (параматму ИСККОНа - проповедников, гуру, святейшеств), на само божество этого светила ИСККОН (на Прабхупаду) - видит эти пятна и указывает их (и передает доктору на операцию ножиком для лечения)... во благо всего светила...

мне кажется, ошибка в том, что ИСККОН порой отлучает от храма преданного, отождествляя его грехи с самим грешником - отождествляя материю и дух (самого носителя греха - с грехом)... 

в чём тогда разница между теми, кто криикует ИСККОН от тех, кто является ИСККОНом (те, кто не пускают в храмы - руководство - ДжиБиСИи их представители на местах)?

Ведь как говорил Ленин "если два идеалиста критикуют друг друга - то выигрывает атеизм\материализм" (хотя факт, сам Ленин однажды сказал: "избегать всякого оскорбления религии")... Таким образом, если ИСККОН критикует своих кришнаитов, отлучает их от ИСККОН - это только на руку атеистам, материалистам, "врагам" ИСККОН... (какому-нибудь Папа-пуруше)


и те и те замечают пятна друг на друге. и пытаются держаться подальше друг от друга... но почему бы не жить дружно ("ребята, давайте жить дружно")? как это сделать? почему сразу "биться, а не мириться"? (отлучать от храма - а не давать "еще один шанс")

почему ИСККОН не берет на себя обязанность доктора по лечению своих прихожан, - а безответственно игнорирует болячки преданных (как сказали в храме такому преданному, кого отлучили от храма: "это не место, где решают проблемы")... а разве церквоь, храм - не место для исповеди, где решается проблема - очищение от грехов? разве ИСККОН - это больница, где мы лечимся махамантрой словно "ножом" на операции. да, больно самим себе делать операцию...тем более ножом... но если человек не будет посещать больницу (ИСККОН) - то как он вылечится? без доктора (преданных этого храма)?

наш мир - больница, тюрьма, а мы - пациенты, заключенные... как мы излечимся, исправимся, - если не проводить "просветительные работы" среди мас (прихожан ИСККОН) - если не просвещать нас, не просветлять нас светом знанием? но как может светило просветить, если само имеет пятна (закрыто частично тучей)? тогда знание передается не в чистом виде, не на 100%. Проводник (гуру, преданный ИСККОН, прихожанин или любой человек) - не 100% чистый, не абсолютный, не идеальный...

В чём урок, когда доктор (руководство храма) говорит - "ну не лечись, не приходи в храм... вообще никогда"...? где здесь ответственность ИСККОНа за каждого, кто хоть как-то, хоть чуть-чуть кришнаит? и верит в Прабхупаду, и ИСККОН, как диск\тело Его (сам Он - светило, суть и душа (божество) этого "светила ИСККОН", а храмы, вся "сеть" ИСККОН - словно тело, но не идеальное, не трансцендентное на 100%, и имеет пятна)...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Храм имеет свои возможности и ограничения. Если вы думаете, что вы можете прийти в храм и вывалить на голову руководителей все свои проблемы и они должны их решить, это ошибочное понимание. Храм имеет цель дать людям духовное знание и процесс, ПРИ ПОМОЩИ КОТОРЫХ ЛЮДИ САМИ БУДУТ РЕШАТЬ СВОИ ПРОБЛЕМЫ. Кришна не решал проблемы Арджуны. Он дал ему меч знания, при помощи которого Арджуна сам внутре решил свои проблемы. Вот для чего существует ИСККОН. Социальной инфраструктуры у нас нет и потому социальные проблемы преданных ИСККОН решить не может, кроме каких-то разовых акций помощи. Это надо учитывать.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Храм имеет свои возможности и ограничения. Если вы думаете, что вы можете прийти в храм и вывалить на голову руководителей все свои проблемы и они должны их решить, это ошибочное понимание. Храм имеет цель дать людям духовное знание и процесс, ПРИ ПОМОЩИ КОТОРЫХ ЛЮДИ САМИ БУДУТ РЕШАТЬ СВОИ ПРОБЛЕМЫ. Кришна не решал проблемы Арджуны. Он дал ему меч знания, при помощи которого Арджуна сам внутре решил свои проблемы. Вот для чего существует ИСККОН. Социальной инфраструктуры у нас нет и потому социальные проблемы преданных ИСККОН решить не может, кроме каких-то разовых акций помощи. Это надо учитывать.


а как же:



> Сейчас Я открою тебе во всей полноте знание о материальной и духовной природе. Когда ты овладеешь им, для тебя уже не останется ничего непознанного.
> 
> Кришна прославляет знание о Самом Себе. Поскольку Кришна включает в Себя всю материю и весь дух, для человека, овладевшего этим знанием, не остается ничего непознанного. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет: «Совершенное знание – это знание о материальном мире, о стоящей за ним духовной природе и об источнике их обоих. Такое знание называют трансцендентным».


знание ведь должно "осветить" нас, убрать со "светила" (каждой отдельной души, с ИСККОН) "пятна". смысл тогда ИСККОН, если он не решает социальные проблемы?

Есть же допустим экономический спрос и предложение. Есть спрос на решение социальных проблем - проблем людей! У каждого да, есть проблемы, но почему ИСККОН не удовлетворяет этот спрос на решение проблем? Я и о деньгах (помочь определить на кого учиться, кем работать, к примеру), и о здоровье, и всевозможных психологических проблемах... А если не решать проблемы - то разве будет тогда мокша? Мокша - это ведь решение проблем - и материальных и духовных. А так, тогда без решения проблем - что же это за освобождение такое из самсары.странно как-то и противоречиво... почему не берет ответственность ИСККОН за людей? Просто формально пардон "как попугай" слышать с вьясасаны то, что и так уже много раз слышала - какую это принесёт пользу?

если ИСККОН предлагает решение самых-самых проблем - освобождение из самсары - почему ИСККОН оказывается "беспомочной" в решении более простых проблем? и отмахивается - пусть люди сами решают... 




> Если вы думаете, что вы можете прийти в храм и вывалить на голову руководителей все свои проблемы и они должны их решить, это ошибочное понимание.


ну, я то понимаю, что ИСККОН вместо меня исполнять мои обязанности жены или матери и т д... не будет работать вместо меня (зарабатывать).




> Храм имеет цель дать людям духовное знание и процесс, ПРИ ПОМОЩИ КОТОРЫХ ЛЮДИ САМИ БУДУТ РЕШАТЬ СВОИ ПРОБЛЕМЫ.


Почему вы уверены что вы можете дать какое-то знание,которое поможет, если даже Брахма говорит что не свободен от обусловленности - потому не может дать освобождения никому другому (ну или как там - сам не бессмертен - не может сделать демонов бессмертными также)...

хорошо, храм даёт знание. но если знания нет - что делать? и при этом в храм не пускают. повеситься? застрелиться? проблема самоубийства - это не то, что ИСККОНу интересно решать? пусть люди умирают? 

почему говорится, что "я сознательно пил яд" вайшнавами... так весь мир такой - пьёт яд - всё население Земли - "самоубийцы" - потому что практически каждый - не предан Кришне.




> Кришна не решал проблемы Арджуны. Он дал ему меч знания, при помощи которого Арджуна сам внутре решил свои проблемы.


ну да... какой меч? ну ок, дал знания. но Арджуна буквально сражался оружием - убивал - из лука стрелял и т д... и причём Арджуна похоже решал проблемы не столько внутри (хотя возможно это тоже правда) - но снаружи - убивал внешних врагов... со стороны Дурьйодханы...

или вы ведете к тому, что если кто-то их преданных попал в "чёрный список" - то он как враги Арджуны-Кришны - перешли на сторону Дурьйодханы.
А что если этот человек вроде Карны - только хочет всё таки вернуться в ИСККОН? почему ему запрет такой категорический - "нельзя" (ну или "только через труп" чей-то)...




> До начала войны Пандавы, по настоянию их старшего брата праведного царя Юдхиштхиры, пытались решить конфликт мирным путём. Переговорам посольств, направленных царём Кауравов Дхритараштрой в Упаплавью, и царём Пандавов Юдхиштхирой в Хастинапуру, посвящена V книга сказания Удьйогапарва («Книга о старании»). Баларама, старший брат Кришны, не одобрял войны даже за правое дело; осудив Кришну, который встал на сторону Пандавов, Баларама в негодовании удалился в изгнание на 42 дня и вернулся только по окончании битвы. По совету Кришны и во время переговоров Пандавы продолжали готовиться к войне. Но *большинство царей, прежде покорённых Кауравами, ненавидели их и с радостью перешли на сторону Пандавов*. Самыми надёжными союзниками оказались породнившиеся с Пандавами царь панчалов Друпада (их тесть) со своими сыновьями, один из которых возглавил войско Пандавов, и царь матсьев Вирата (тесть сына Арджуны Абхиманью). *После неудачных попыток найти мирное решение война оказалась неизбежной*.


Кто-то, помню, перешёл на сторону Кришны-Пандавов, перед бивтой. Не помню имя. Он был с Кауравами, но передумал. И в Рамаяне вроде такое было, что кто-то из "демонов" оказался преданным... и перешёл к Раме в армию...

Кришна же пытался мирными метода решить конфликт, войну между преданными и непреданными. Тогда почему нужно объявлять "войну всем": "все кто не с нами - тот против нас"...

Как же тогда ИСККОН будет расширяться, если оно так обращается к тем, кто симпатизирует ИСККОН? так они даже непреданных (совсем "новеньких", кто ни разу не слышал об ИСККОН) не смогут взять в свои ряды...не смогут заинтересновать...

а смысл тогда в этой проповеди варна-ашрамы - если не ставится цель решения социальных проблем? ну ладно, допустим я не человек, живущий в храме. и возможно никогда не буду жить как монахиня в монастыре ИСККОН. но варны как-то не особо, в самом деле, полезны для решения социальных проблем. важнее говорить по астрологии - о тех же профессиях, которые можно определить по гороскопу, что подходят человеку, чем говорить о варнах, но это ладно. я не об этой проблеме.




> Он дал ему меч знания, при помощи которого Арджуна сам внутре решил свои проблемы. Вот для чего существует ИСККОН.


короче, взять как Арджуна меч, и убить себя. ой спасибо, прабху! замечательный совет! вот возьму и распорю себе живот как самурай. прекрасно... очень хороший совет.

а, вот вспомнила... "саньяса - это социальное самоубийство..." вы предлагаете всем оставить свои обязанности по поддержанию семей, - стать монахами - брахмачари, саньяси? не пойму к чему это всё

а если вы хотите чтобы мы сами решали проблемы - и просто даёте знание - тогда получается нет смысла в ИСККОН.



> Прабхупада: я дал всё. все есть в моих книгах. если что-то не понимаешь - читай еще и ещё раз. тогда всё поймёшь


но знание - это же не единственное к чему стремятся люди... им нужен "высший вкус", чтобы отбросить низший... а если нас "выбрасывают" за борт корабля, что плывёт в духовный мир, то как-то это равносильно применению насилия...
Бог - он же сострадателен. Почему вы так жёстко обращаетесь, совсем наоборот. не так как Кришна? За что?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Почему вы так жёстко обращаетесь, совсем наоборот. не так как Кришна? За что?


С кем я жестко обошелся? Я уже давно не руковожу храмом. В каждом храме есть своя администрация, которая решает самостоятельно все текущие вопросы: кого пускать, кого не пускать. Если не пускают, значит, есть за что. Пусть этот человек читает книги, слушает лекции, молится Кришне. Если он искренний, Кришна откроет ему все из сердца. 
Екатериана, вы в каждом письме задаете по десятку вопросов, половина из которых риторические. Вы тут же пытаетесь за меня отвечать. Мне непонятен ваш стиль ведения разговора. У меня тут раздел "вопросы-ответы", а не дискуссии. Дискутировать можете в открытых разделах. Если назреет конкретный вопрос, сформулируйте его коротко и ясно. Тогда я отвечу. В нынешнем режиме я не буду поддерживать дискуссию. Тему закрываю.

----------

